# Not alot of milk!?!?!?



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I have ben having problems with this doe for a while she went through a bout of mastitis over the winter when i tried to dry her ok well My doe just had her 5 set of kids this year. She used to make 1gallon of milk a day if not more now after this kidding shes only making about 10oz of milk?!?! She was milked all winter she wouldn't stop (eventually found out its because a calf was sucking on her!) but even over the winter she was making more milk up To the day she kidded? I am so confused!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you checked her for mastitis again?


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes i have ! She doesn't have it


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Is that calf still around?

Bob


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

sarahmoffatt said:


> I have ben having problems with this doe for a while she went through a bout of mastitis over the winter when i tried to dry her ok well My doe just had her 5 set of kids this year. She used to make 1gallon of milk a day if not more now after this kidding shes only making about 10oz of milk?!?! She was milked all winter she wouldn't stop (eventually found out its because a calf was sucking on her!) but even over the winter she was making more milk up To the day she kidded? I am so confused!


Is this the recent doe that just freshened? She won't reach her peak for a little while yet. Feed her good quality hay, add some grain to her diet, make sure the minerals are fresh in the bin, and keep water around. Lactating does are quite thirsty. Mine drink at least 3x more than my non lactating goats (bucks, kids, dry does, yearlings).


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Arkie said:


> Is that calf still around?
> 
> Bob


No i moved him. She didn't like that haha she treated him like a baby


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Is this the recent doe that just freshened? She won't reach her peak for a little while yet. Feed her good quality hay, add some grain to her diet, make sure the minerals are fresh in the bin, and keep water around. Lactating does are quite thirsty. Mine drink at least 3x more than my non lactating goats (bucks, kids, dry does, yearlings).


She has fresh food water and minerals all the time she gets 4 cups of grain am and pm she has a 300 gal cattle tank to drink from thats constantly full due to snow and rain and hay is fairly good to! I give my goats billy block is that good enough or do they need more? Also i have ben giving her neutradrench just for extra stuff


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the billy block the only "mineral" you give? That actually isn't a good mineral. While it has some minerals in it, it is more a treat. You need to get a good loose mineral. Manna Pro Goat Mineral is a good one. Sweetlix Meatmaker is another one. Cargill Right Now Onyx cattle mineral is also good. These are loose minerals.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmm never saw those in TSC ill have to look better i only saw billy block but thats probly because its brightly colored!!!!!!!!! Ill get some real minerals tomorrow when i pick up feed. Should i introduce it slowly or can i just put it right in i don't want to have them over mineral if thats possible


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Some goats are picky and want super fresh water. I have one doe that likes to have her water refreshed at least 3 times a day.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Engebretsen said:


> Some goats are picky and want super fresh water. I have one doe that likes to have her water refreshed at least 3 times a day.


Mine only drinks fresh water or out of the cat's fountain...of course the cat is also picky so once the goat drinks out of her fountain she'll only drink running water from the sink til the water is changed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just put the mineral out. It should be out 24/7.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

What is the protein content of her grain? Type of Hay? 

She might have had some damage from the mastitis that destroyed the milk producing glands, so her production would be less. 

She will also need time to reach peak production.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Shes on 22% sweet feed and alfalfa hay


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

I am still learning a ton about goats but I use the right now onyx made by cargill and strongly feel that high quality mineral is the reason we had a very successful kidding season for our alpines and our does have had plenty of milk for their kids. 
You can't get onyx at TSC but google feed co-op in cities around you as that's the way I get mine.


----------

